

How can one use technology to help oppressed people regain their voice? - thginedoc

Nairobi&#x27;s premier university is under siege as the country tries to come to terms with the death of two students on campus. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;utafitini.com&#x2F;home&#x2F;post&#x2F;1760&#x2F;university-of-nairobi-students-killed-following-theft-allegations<p>Some quarters say the dead students were thieves who were caught stealing a laptop and mob justice was mete on them while others say the two students were killed by gangs for yet to be known reasons.<p>How can developer&#x2F;s best leverage technology to give people who have become passive participants their voice back to fight for their rights?
======
rajathkm
It is depressing to hear such news.

The fundamental problem with pitching a technology as one that helps people
fight for their rights is that such technology is banned by the oppressing
regime very soon.

However, there have been a lot of cases where apps (with different main use
cases) have been used by oppressed communities to communicate. Two apps
immediately come to mind:

1) Firechat: Hong Kong protesters used this app to communicate with each other
without being intercepted by authorities.

2) Threema: An app which provides end to end encryption of messages is serving
as a life-saver for the LGBT community in Lebanon and Iran where the
punishment for being gay is death.

~~~
thginedoc
Thanks for the insight. I will look at how the two mentioned apps above
address the problem.

